# The Sexiest Thing About Your Fellow Dimensions Posters



## FreeThinker (Apr 18, 2007)

So, what is it about one of the other posters here at Dimensions that just drives you wild with desire?

Tell us.




*But there's a catch:* 

Don't tell us who you're talking about.​





It can be anyone here. Even yourself.


----------



## Ash (Apr 18, 2007)

Just a note, even though I have nothing to add at this point: 

I reserve the right to believe, in my own little mind, that every comment is about me.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 18, 2007)

He has the longest eyelashes I've ever seen on a boy and he makes my heart flutter.


----------



## Jes (Apr 18, 2007)

he looks, even in still images, like he'd be insanely good in bed. like he knows how to mooooove. 


i firmly believe that sometimes, a woman can just look at a man, and instinctively know that. And with this one? Oh yeah. In spades.


----------



## ripley (Apr 18, 2007)

1. His body is amazing...but that he is smart too is almost too much for me to handle.

2. He's pretty new but so far his posts have been quite intriguing. Seems to be both grounded and open to experimenting, which is a heady mix.

(Just want to say I'm sorry that you can't make either one of these be about you, Ashley, they're both boys.  )


----------



## Carrie (Apr 18, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Just a note, even though I have nothing to add at this point:
> 
> I reserve the right to believe, in my own little mind, that every comment is about me.



I have this overwhelming urge to rep every post in this thread with a note saying, "Thank you, I'm so flattered!! :wubu: "

Y'know. Just to mess with people.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 18, 2007)

ashley SO stole what i was going to say. so instead, i will be back with something brilliant!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 19, 2007)

This person has a massive penis, seriously. That wheelbarrow picture they posted .. I was wondering how they went about walking and all. Now I know! 

Repz plz.


----------



## Ash (Apr 19, 2007)

1) Flowing red hair, lovely goat family. :wubu: 

2) More flowing red hair and makes delicious-looking cupcakes. :smitten:


----------



## imfree (Apr 19, 2007)

Damn!!!!, I can't EVEN mention her cuteness and
adorability without EVERYONE in the forums knowing
who I'm talking about! Daaaaayum!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2007)

The Brightest Smiling Eyes. And a most curvaceous butt too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2007)

Those Chubby Cheeks.. I could take them home with me. You'd have to come along as well.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2007)

I admit it. Such sexy fatness. *sigh*


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 19, 2007)

(Different numbers signify different posters in this post, since that's what people seem to be doing, and it makes sense )

1) Funny avatars and insane cooking skills are almost enough to make me swing "that way".

2) Her hair.

3) His general coolness (Fonzie-type "cool", not distant-type "cool").

4) Her unpredictability.

5) Her confidence and unshakeable certainty that this is about her.


----------



## ripley (Apr 19, 2007)

1. The way he makes me laugh.

2. The way he makes me feel like I'm the sexiest thing EVER.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2007)

Those glasses!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 19, 2007)

His hair  

His eyes and confidence  

Her intelligence and sexiness and smart mouth


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 19, 2007)

1. Those eyes, omg

2. The belly, love it

3. I'd go to jail, but it might be worth it.

4. The arse is bangin'


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 19, 2007)

Twistiness, hotness, great mind, great style.


----------



## Mini (Apr 19, 2007)

He's confident and highly intelligent. Good heart, good head. No wonder chicks dig him and I hate him. (I don't really hate you.)


----------



## Buffie (Apr 19, 2007)

She does the best poker face EVER and she can literally ~smell~ a sale. Her eyes are soulful, her spirit is generous and she's one of the snarkiest wenches I know! 

Also, with some of you - it is soooooo obvious who you're talking about! (Paranoid yet? I promise I won't tell her... or him.  ) LOL


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh I forgot one - 

She's Boob-a-licious!

:wubu: 




Buffie said:


> She does the best poker face EVER and she can literally ~smell~ a sale. Her eyes are soulful, her spirit is generous and she's one of the snarkiest wenches I know!
> 
> Also, with some of you - it is soooooo obvious who you're talking about! (Paranoid yet? I promise I won't tell her... or him.  ) LOL


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 19, 2007)

1) He's an amazing chef, really cute, and he makes me laugh. He can carry on an intellectual conversation with me without ever feeling the need to try to make me feel inferior. (As if that were possible. <3) And the fact that he already knows how to be with an SSBBW is just icing on the cake.

2) She became one of "my girls" in virtually no time at all - it felt like we'd been best friends forever the first time we met. And she is just SMOKIN.'  <3

3) She is the most adorable thing on planet earth. Just looking at her makes me go awwwww! And her love for her godbabies just makes me smile every time.

4)She has an incredibly generous, giving soul. She helps restore my faith in humankind. 

5) She has gorgeous, envy-worthy hair and the brains to match. Wowzers.

6) She's like my big sister. She's hilarious - I'm always laughing whenever I'm around her. Though she has issues with seeing her potential for a future mate, I know she'll find one, because NOTHING is sexier than brains and an amazing sense of humor.

7) This woman is all heart. She is also hilarious, and her naked-profile-avatars in chat should make any man's heart skip - I know if I were at all bi, I'd be over there faster than she could blink. 

8) This woman, I just found out, is in the industry I want to be in, almost exactly. She's talented and articulate, and she also cracks me up (what can I say? We have some funny people at Dims!) She is also quite lovely, and her seductive powers know no end.

9) This woman is totally cool. She really knows her stuff as it concerns feminism, and is willing to stand up every time for the right cause. Her boobs, though definitely not as large as some others around here, are A+. 

10) I find his intellect really sexy, as well as the fact that he thinks *I'm* sexy. He's a dork - and we all know how I feel about dorks. <3

11) He's opinionated, and sweet as sugar. He's a little young, but - again with the brains. <3

12) She's an awesome singer, and has even cooler glasses than me. I doubt she'll even read this, but you never know.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm afraid that all of mine are really obvious, but here I go anyways .

1) She's given me more thoughtful conversation in the past week than most people give me over the course of a year.

2) He's terrifyingly handsome and has the hair I wish I had. I'm afraid he's going to steal all the ladies' hearts before I ever get a chance!

3) If she keeps talking like that she might just make me rethink my policy on long-distance relationships.

4) He's saying the kinds of things I want to say, and from the little I know about him he's living the kind of life I want to lead.

5) _Now_ she's single! :doh:

6) She may be my Platonic ideal of female beauty, and it's making me too tongue-tied to find out whether her personality matches as well. 

7) If she hadn't inspired me with her public honesty about her fantasies, I would never have had the courage to reveal my own.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm an old married guy, so I don't "officially" find any one person (other than my wife) here to be sexy per se...

Well, there is one...
I guess, what drives me wild with desire about her is that she's sort of fat...

fa_man_stan


----------



## love dubh (Apr 19, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 1) He's an amazing chef, really cute, and he makes me laugh. He can carry on an intellectual conversation with me without ever feeling the need to try to make me feel inferior. (As if that were possible. <3) And the fact that he already knows how to be with an SSBBW is just icing on the cake.
> 
> 2) She became one of "my girls" in virtually no time at all - it felt like we'd been best friends forever the first time we met. And she is just SMOKIN.'  <3
> 
> ...



I know I'm in there! Me and my "science of sleep" boobies. Thx.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 19, 2007)

1. This wonderful woman and I, we're up against the world with our ideology. Everytime I post in Hyde Park, I hope she responds with something fantastically mindblowing and eloquent. And she does. She's also uberbeautiful and that butt...oh man. 

2. This Westerner is infinitely altruistic, intelligent, not to mention pretty. His humanitarian work is in geographic areas that I hope one day to visit, one of his languages is one I hope to learn. This dude's a paragon of badassery and goodheartedness.

3. Missy over here is another one in the small idealogy clique. Her effervesence and intelligence are awe-some, her glasses rock, and her style is impeccable. She's also the *only* reason I'm going to the NJ meetup. Thx, kittentits. Hope I don't die! NJ isn't bicycle friendly.

4. Cutey McCuterson makes me jealous with her firey locks, her flyspecks, and her piercings. Her selflessness and undeniable love for her godbabies cracks this cold heart of mine. You win, my dear. <3

5. This kid is the open, nonjudgmental, handsome.as.hell, witty, and the unfortunate recipient of my list of grievances against his state. Sorry, VN, especially about knockin' your stuff over. And your mom's cool.

6. Your man here has a funny (hopefully mocking) screen name, a similar wit and sense of humor, a handsome face, and proximity. We have a death match set...but I forget why.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 19, 2007)

1) Her wicked sense of humor.
2) An unquenchable thirst for knowledge.
3) Soft and gentle
4)The warmth that she just radiates. 
5)A heart of gold. 
6)A willingness to lend an ear when you need to vent. 
7)That smile...oh that smile.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 19, 2007)

1) Her intellect and gift with the written word. She could probably write directions on how to get from Point A to B in a way that would make you weak in the knees.

2)Those intense and soulful eyes.

3)A razor sharp sense of humor.


----------



## amadthon (Apr 19, 2007)

Her compassion, intelligence, sense of humor, taste in 'literature'....and that twinkle in her eyes.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 19, 2007)

I have quite a few that I feel are sexy.

1.She has it going on. Very nice rides, and just as beautiful as can be.

2. She is quietly confident. Can be a little bit over opinionated. Likes to photograph herself. She knows she is, "all that".

3.Has several interesting things going on in her life. Eyes that make you want to give her the world.

4.She has wonderful eyes of the most interesting color. Super smart.

These are not in any particular order. And by no means all of you. That is why I aint been married. Can't pick just one. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Freethinker, this is a HORRIBLE idea. I hate gossip without names! AHHH! I'm gonna go around with a couple dollars tryin' to get names outta you people.

I'll do it just to make it worse.

1. You're totally brand-new and I already want to create a fence around you before you get pounced on by all the _other_ amazing ladies here. But as I established in the singles thread, I'm not that jealous, and I'll let you find your way to me, nerdlinger. 

2. I still don't know you, and you still live across the country but everytime I see your mouth I wish I knew you better. RARR, girl, RARR!

3. I'm not what you want, especially since what you want/need is a man your age, but, seriously, "let's give them something to talk about". I'm curious how things have been. I should just ask you. I will! 

4. You're awesome, the problem is you just don't know it. If you could walk into a room with confidence and sass, you'd own it. And me!


That's enough for now. It's an ever-revolving door in crushland for me, so we'll see who else gets into rotation before the week is out. Y'all are so SEXY!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 19, 2007)

This is the best/worst thread.

Best: One gets to tell the boards what they think about them without saying who its about.

Worst: Ditto.


Drive each other to a gossipy frenzy that would make Page Six blush.

Me, I'm driving myself to a pint of Chunky Monkey on this balmy 46 degree weather.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 19, 2007)

1: Beautiful, intelligent, overall awesome. Probably the first person I've ever truly admired.
2: :smitten: <- Says it all.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok, 20 minutes into posting I've already been coerced to tell one of my numbers. THIS IS EVIL! EVIL I SAY!

I've got one more... (a trainwreck)

You're another new man on campus and you're pretty great. I hope you enjoy this place and your wit and humor finds a welcoming home.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 19, 2007)

Mini said:


> He's confident and highly intelligent. Good heart, good head. No wonder chicks dig him and I hate him. (I don't really hate you.)



Sounds like a person I probably hate.

I'll limit myself to ten.

1) Fucking ACE guy who's brilliant, urbane, attractive, but the self-confidence of a badly beaten Lifetime movie housewife. WHY?

2) She really strives to be emotionally honest and better herself. Has always sucked it up and admitted when she's wrong. A real rarity.

3) Beautiful and always overwhelmingly positive and kind. Wish she posted more.

4) Snarky, sometimes mean-spirited, history makes it easy for us to relate. I probably like her because I'm a narcissist and somewhat in love with myself. She's still groovy.

5) He's just funny. He makes me laugh, but he's very grounded and kind and hella talented.

6) I'm cheating because there are three stunning redheads I really like here, all of them sweet, all of them wonderful.

7) Great, charitable person in casual snark clothing.

8) I do not understand why as wonderful as this person is, beautiful, generous, brilliant, she does not see how great she is.

9) Wonderful fashionista and an absolute sweetheart.

10) Her beauty and wits are only overshadowed by her tremendous love for her secret crush.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 19, 2007)

1. She's a delight and makes me smile
2. She never minds when I am silly.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 19, 2007)

She can laugh at herself; the rough spots in her life haven't made her bitter; and she has more curves than the Blue Ridge parkway.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 19, 2007)

1. This guy is incredibly witty and equally intelligent and his posts always make me laugh and think. 

2. This lady has been nothing but kind to me from day one here on Dims. 

3. This gentleman flatters me and makes me fell like a million bucks, and I love it.

4. This guy is just plain fun and I have a great time interacting with him.

5. Saving the best for last.... this Dims guy is H-O-T.... He's an FA thru and thru and was man enough to approach me and has been incredible to me for the beginning....Italian guys ROCK!!


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 19, 2007)

i hate this thread! damn it to hell!!!

... must go back to reading and figuring out if any could possibliy be about Miss GWAR...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2007)

She's got deep, dark, soulfull eyes. Full, luscious lips and large, firm breasts and a body built to kill!!!


----------



## Ash (Apr 19, 2007)

1) Sassy, opinionated, inspiring, and twisty. Her example led me to be the confident fat girl I am today. 

2) He's very politically-incorrect, totally hot, and absolutely brilliant!

3) She's beautiful and honestly the sweetest person on the boards. Every post makes me smile!

4) She is crazy funny and totally gorgeous. And she's an English nerd. :batting: 

5) He's young, hot, and crazy and brings me cookies!

6) He's honestly one of the greatest friends I've ever had. He's hilarious, intelligent, and way cute, but he's still struggling to see the potential I've seen in him for years. 

7) Gorgeous, funny and totally fun. I admire how hard she works to provide a good life for her son. 

Ahhh I keep wanting to add more!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 19, 2007)

i have a few. 

-her style, trendiness and chilled-out attitude make her extremely attractive...not to mention a killer body.

-the intellect, the body and the glasses. she'd have me on hands and knees to please her.

-eyes to kill for...perspective that could only come from experience, and grace to boot.

more on the way...


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok, I think I'm mentioned here so it makes me happy. Def brought a smile to my face even if they werent about me, I can dream can't I lol. But the one I'm sure is about me is makin me smile ear to ear ^___^. But here is mine now.

This girl is so incredibly cool. She is gorgeous, one of the most beautiful girls I have ever met. She is incredibly intelligent, oppinionated, worldly, and just overall awsome in every way. She has the cutest face ever, and she's Irish which is just awsome on every level ^_^. And I can forgive her even though I had to take all her grievances about my state and she knocked a liquid smelling of a substance of questionable legality on our stuff lol. I really can't see any negative with her, she is everything amazing. Yep she is just that cool.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm curious if most people are posting things about people that they already talk to, have flirted with, sent messages to; or if it's a secret admiration and you've never approached them in anyway and this is the first admission?

The ones I mentioned have all had some level of flirty conversation with me, though some more obvious than others. Is that the case for everyone?


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 19, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm curious if most people are posting things about people that they already talk to, have flirted with, sent messages to; or if it's a secret admiration and you've never approached them in anyway and this is the first admission?
> 
> The ones I mentioned have all had some level of flirty conversation with me, though some more obvious than others. Is that the case for everyone?



one of mine is someone i have yet to talk to one-on-one.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 19, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> She's got deep, dark, soulfull eyes. Full, luscious lips and large, firm breasts and a body built to kill!!!



Oh go on you flatterer!:batting: lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 19, 2007)

Knotty, you have to keep reminding M. not to spill the bong-water.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you darlin I love you too!:wubu: 






TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Sounds like a person I probably hate.
> 
> I'll limit myself to ten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 19, 2007)

The sexiest thing about them is that they tell me via PM that they're talking about me in this thread.

HINT HINT


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 19, 2007)

This thread is driving me nuts as I wonder, "Hey, is someone talking about me, or am I just be egotistical?" I've decided that I'm just egotistical and that no one is really talking about me, because I don't like getting my hopes up. 

So here are mine (sadly, all appear to be at least partially geographically undesireable in that they are not near me):

1. She's short, with long flowing hair and a quirky love of "something" that I can't reveal without totally giving away her identity

2. She's sporting the Tina Fey/hot librarian look with those glasses, hails from the land of "Our Country" and deserves to be on as many t-shirts as this protest icon, partially because she's hot and partially because she seems inspiring to me.

3. Her quotes make me laugh, her web makes me think, and I would love to flip pages with her but I think I scared her inadvertantly.

4. She loves obscure traditional holiday-based root veggies as much as I do, is aware of the benefits of the agrarian regions of her geography, and has the most luscious locks this side of a shampoo commercial. And she may come with built-in shelves....I couldn't tell.....but that's always a sign of quality.

I will now weep quietly to myself out of joy for having met cool people, and kick myself for lurking and not interacting sooner because I was shy.

Bob


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 19, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I will now weep quietly to myself out of joy for having met cool people, and kick myself for lurking and not interacting sooner because I was shy.



Seconded.

And hey, you're an agro-regionalist too?


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 19, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Knotty, you have to keep reminding M. not to spill the bong-water.



Seriously, my room still has a faint smell of it. Of course that might be because I keep smokin up in there too lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 19, 2007)

1.I totally don't get why he expresses so much shyness about himself because I see him as wonderful- especially when he's full force and unwavering in expressing what he sees as right or wrong. 

2. I love her thoughtfulness and fearlessness all at one time


----------



## ripley (Apr 19, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> 1. You're totally brand-new and I already want to create a fence around you before you get pounced on by all the _other_ amazing ladies here. But as I established in the singles thread, I'm not that jealous, and I'll let you find your way to me, nerdlinger.



I got the memo and am backing off....but I really wish you would've told me the fence was electrified.  



j/k, good luck : )


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2007)

Her cooking skills that makes mine look so... plain.


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 19, 2007)

1. He seems to be the kind of person I would want to be best friends with. He is always complimentary, insightful, and a true sweetheart. 

2. I love how she is so sweet and thoughtful.

3. He makes me laugh all the time

4. He likes the same kind of music I do.

5. She is a beautiful person on the inside as well as the outside, and I am secretly envious of her sweet, genuine personality. 

6. She is so freaking popular, funny. beautiful, and fabulous. I am jealous. 

7. He seems intelligent, kind and thoughtful although we haven't yet had a conversation together, we do seem to have the same ideas about things. 

8. They are all fabulous fat chicks with kick-ass self-esteem.


----------



## ripley (Apr 19, 2007)

His rep comments are so funny and flirty that I love when I see one on my list.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay, so this is not so much someone I find sexy so much as it is someone I admire (because this thread seems to be exploring that, as well).



His tenacity and steadfastness, which make up for his really bad jokes.


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 19, 2007)

Shes freakin sexy!

(we can talk about ourselves right? good.)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2007)

Did I mention the glasses?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 19, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Her cooking skills that makes mine look so... plain.


Haha, the one post about a woman that I can be 100% sure is NOT about me.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 19, 2007)

This thread is kind of sweet and delicious--shows the nice things people notice about people, whoever they are. I don't want anybody guessing these, though . So, never assume, except that in the spirit of unimaginative heterosexuality, I will say they're all boys--

1. Love the thickness. Could eat with spoon. I bet your hands are warm.

2. I knew ye in at least a couple former lives, both my own and others'. So I have a nice sense of feeling familiar/taking you for granted, which is a huge compliment. 

3. You have that Depth Charge thing working; there is enormous attracting intensity deep in yer core that makes me want to run around in my pajamas going whoop whoop whoop!

4. You are a sun! Can't look directly at you--gotta squint.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 19, 2007)

5. Oh yeah! Didn't mean to forget you . Toujours!


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 20, 2007)

How she feels.

:blush:


----------



## rainyday (Apr 20, 2007)

ripley said:


> His rep comments are so funny and flirty that I love when I see one on my list.



I know who this is and I agree! Best repper ever, and fabulous tongue-in-cheek wit.


----------



## SummerG (Apr 20, 2007)

i don't know about "wild with desire" but more so makes me smile kinda things... 

1. his ability to make everything that is wrong with my day disappear just by signing online and saying "hey", his passion for music, his intelligence and way with words, his adorable and terribly kissable face 

2. her kindness and generosity of spirit 

3. her smile and new found ability to be more comfortable with "stuff" 

4. her shyness, kindness, and *absolute* non-mediocrity 

5. his ability to converse in rhyme with me for over an hour 

6. his mysteriousness 

7. his generosity of knowledge and concern 

8. her humble confidence 

9. he makes me forget how young he is 

10. he always has something nice to say, and if he doesn't he keeps it to himself 

i suppose 10 is enough for now, lol


----------



## Mini (Apr 20, 2007)

My polar opposite politically, but an absolute gem of a person. I admire her dedication, intelligence, and spirit, and I wish her nothing but the best in life. Oh, and she's simply one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen.

So, so wise. My surrogate conscience, and my friend. Never met her, but I feel like I can talk to her about anything. Thank you. 

This woman's sense of humor is *almost* as fucked-up as mine. She's helped me through some rough times and put up with my bitching when she really didn't need to. I'm proud to call her a friend. 

All that needs to be said about this next one is that she finds jokes about child abuse as funny as I do. Yeah, I'd be your next-door neighbor, too. 

Dude's a great musician, smart, and funny as fuck. Bummed that I still haven't seen him "live."

You were a better friend for me than I was for you, and for that I'm sorry. I hope I can make it up to you sometime.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 20, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh go on you flatterer!:batting: lol




Oh, and damn it, she's married and lives in Texas, too!!!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 20, 2007)

And the Dims train is again rolling down the track, I can hear it now....

clique-ity, clique-ity, clique-ity, clack.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> And the Dims train is again rolling down the track, I can hear it now....
> 
> clique-ity, clique-ity, clique-ity, clack.



I just never understand these comments. 

It's an open thread, anyone can contribute and spread their love of whomever. Frequent posters have contributed - they're frequent posters, so of course they have. But the thread has only been here a day, and people are still fully able to contribute whomever they would like. 

Also, I know who a few of the people are that people have mentioned, and many of them are hardly what you'd refer to as cliquey - and a lot of them are brand spankin' new. 

I don't know, and it's not at you Spanky, but I just get sick of that type of comment when people are just going about their business of participation and no one is excluded from participating. 

It's a nice thread, it's fun to read and think about who is who and who's made impressions on others.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 20, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I just never understand these comments.
> 
> It's an open thread, anyone can contribute and spread their love of whomever. Frequent posters have contributed - they're frequent posters, so of course they have. But the thread has only been here a day, and people are still fully able to contribute whomever they would like.
> 
> ...




I would clarify, AM, but I won't hi-jack anymore. The comment was a little serious and a little humor. I think some feel similar to me. I apologize for the invasion and to Freethinker as OP. I do not apologize for my feeling about it.


----------



## Mini (Apr 20, 2007)

You can tell I'm part of a clique because I say "fuck" a lot and never get taken to task for it.

"Think of the children, Mini!"

"Fuck the children! Especially the cripples!"


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice Hair

Great sense of humor

The only person that get's my Kentucky Fried Movie quotes. Props to you. 

Nice hair

Good taste in music

Nice jubblies*





_*I threw that one in just to mess with people's heads. Yes, I am evil. _


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 20, 2007)

Good thing we're not naming names!


1) Ability to make anything vulgar...a perfect bastard.

2) Exuberant, and has a way with words (like "oy", "eff", and "dolt").

3) Extensive knowlege of movies...stands on 16 when he's dealing.

4) Artistic...boldly goes where no man has gone before.

5) Drama-free, and not afraid to show his Johnson.



1, 2, 3, 4, and 5: Ability to crack me up!



There. _That_ ought to keep you guessing!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 20, 2007)

I can name three of the five, I think. Do I get a prize?


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 20, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I can name three of the five, I think. Do I get a prize?



You _are_ a prize.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 20, 2007)

Hard-working, great hair, Swiss.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 20, 2007)

I'd ask if you meant booby prize, but some of the men around here would take that as an opportunity to discuss my breasts.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> I would clarify, AM, but I won't hi-jack anymore. The comment was a little serious and a little humor. I think some feel similar to me. I apologize for the invasion and to Freethinker as OP. I do not apologize for my feeling about it.



i see where you're coming from, but this buncha whackos seems like an open enough group to include everyone. the ball's rolling, and everyone's got a hand in keeping it that way. i mean, hell, i dont know half of the people here, but i doubt there's one person that i wouldnt like to hang out with or converse with...except you.

kidding...throw out some anonymous comments, you might be suprised to see some thrown back your way!


----------



## furious styles (Apr 20, 2007)

a) she's gorgeous 

b) somewhat sardonic

12) good taste

£) funny

?) kicks ass in general

7) hockey


----------



## Tina (Apr 20, 2007)

I keep starting posts but then realize I don't have the time to finish because there are just _so many_ of you that I admire for so many different reasons. For your social consciousness, humor, wit, intelligence, cooking ability, personal growth, sensitivity, talents, artistic ability, kindness, sweetness, good will, ability to make me laugh or think about something differently, and so much more. In fact, of the people who participate regularly here, there are far more of you that I find attractive/sexy than those that I don't. The list is too damned long!

So instead, let me tell you that while we have our little problems from time to time, this is, bar none, the most fun I've had on a message board in a long time, with such a group of people. It's a bit odd, and very cool, to read some posts and PMs and such, and feel a sort of love for the person I'm reading -- you -- and here I've never met you. But your soulfullness and just who you are inside shines through and is so bright (even if some of you are being facetious or a smartass). Now, most of you regular posters who read this can apply it to yourselves, because it's true. :kiss2: The rest it's because I don't know you well enough yet, and only the tiniest percentage because we just don't mesh, but that's okay, too.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 20, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Oh, and damn it, she's married and lives in Texas, too!!!




LOL (snort) you made my night! (even if the original post wasn't about me) Sometimes us old married farts like to know we still got it!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 20, 2007)

There are traits I find attractive in my different Dims friends. 
-Her confidence with who she is. 
-Her kind soul and caring for so many people. 
-His everything. 
-His creative nature. 
-His unconditional friendship. 
-Her spunk! 
-His mad coffee makin' skillz.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 20, 2007)

My attraction to my dim-friends (3 seprate people):

1) She's been there for me regardless

2) She's one of the coolest, craziest people I know

3) She is almost as big a nerd as I am (thats a compliment!)


----------



## ripley (Apr 20, 2007)

I didn't know we could do girls too!




a. She's so kind, generous and sweet, without being treacly. She's had some hard knocks but they just seemed to make her want to be a better person, instead of making her awful and bitter. I love her sense of humor (she's about 10 inside though she tries to hide it) and that she accepts me without judging. I'm completely, entirely myself with her, and she keeps on talking to me. She's either amazing, or completely mental. 

b. She's been through so much but keeps on stepping up to the plate for another swing. She was the first from Dims to befriend me, and even when we argue I still love her. She's an amazing woman with a lot of depth that sometimes people don't see...but it's their loss if they don't. I see it, and admire it. 

c. I admire her so much for going back to college and for her easy manner. When she says hi to me in chat I invariably smile, no matter what mood I'm in. She's smart and kind....just good people.

d. She's hilarious, and generous, and kind, and my sister in disorder. 

e. She's so kind and warm...even though she's busy with her job and family she never misses giving someone a kind word. Here's a Starbucks for ya, doll. 

f. I can't believe how much strength she has...life has given her so much to handle yet she's still kind and open. I am awed by the fact that she looked at her life, didn't like it, so changed it. A hard, hard, amazing thing to do.

g. She's my favorite day of the week.  She's tough but gentle, and just generally a good egg.

h. She's stunningly beautiful...I swear she should be the first SSBBW supermodel. She's had bad things to overcome, but she's done it with grace and will soon have her master's...I'm very proud of her.

i. She's just totally cute. Has an impish grin and a sparkle in her eye almost every time I've seen her photograph. She's crazy about her pets which I fully endorse  and she volunteered her hubby to help me when I had a computer problem...very generous of both of them!

j. I'm so very happy she found her way back to dims and I got to know her in chat and on the boards. She's funny and amazing and no one does a beehive better.

k. She has great style! I think she must be so confident to do the job she does, in the city. Plus she didn't make me feel too much like an idiot that I sent her a CD of Christmas songs...and she's Jewish. :doh:

l. She loves gardening, collies, reading, and cooking...what's not to love? 




I will come back and do more...but as I look back at these women I've named one thing that they have in common is their kindness. I'm so lucky to know them all.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> I would clarify, AM, but I won't hi-jack anymore. The comment was a little serious and a little humor. I think some feel similar to me. I apologize for the invasion and to Freethinker as OP. I do not apologize for my feeling about it.



Eh - if it makes you feel any better, I always just assume these things aren't going to be about me because my profile is too low. If I feel left out, I go back and read my rep comments (and sometimes my own posts: "Yeah, that was a good one. I'm funny!").

Having said that:
1. Cute, smart, funny, sassy, confident, blah, blah, blah... and is there for me every time I need her. Every. Time. She's the only person I would call at 2 am when I'm convinced I will die alone. Or when I want cupcakes. Also, has impressive buttocks.

2. Gorgeous, thoughtful, supportive, takes fabulous pictures, milky skin, hair that I covet.

3. Also gorgeous, excellent taste in formalwear (fancy!) , found herself a keeper and is doing what it takes to stand by him, has tremendous strength and optimism (even when she doesn't know it).

4. He's hot. Really hot. But he also has a brain and a heart. That's even hotter.

5. She can be counted on to put the dash of salt in a thread that makes the other flavors pop. Plus, she bakes!

6. She is truly beautiful and funny, and travels long distances to hang out with crazy fat girls. And looks good in brown!

7. What can I say? She adopted me during my first foray into fatland. She always has my back, no matter what.

8. Hello? Funny! Dutch! Outrageously honest and willing to. That's it. Just willing to. 

9. She gets it. I sometimes feel like I should just follow her around the boards, posting "Ditto......".

10. Cool. Neato, in fact. Generous of spirit. Has a basset that I would dognap if I didn't live so far away.

11. He's an A-one cutie but he's...er...preoccupied. Damn.

12. He's newish. He's pretty cool. He's married. (Damn. Again.) I'd still love to have a drink and discuss epistemology with him, though. 

13. He's also newish and has an interesting (if slightly off-kilter) way if looking at things. Intriguing...

14. He's the best cabana boy there is, and is very courteous. Ask anyone, even his grumpy boss.

15. They've finally stopped lurking. They contribute interesting ideas to the boards. I am interested in knowing them better.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 20, 2007)

Here we go...

1.) LOVE HIM, he's so cute, so adorable, makes me smile and giggle at the most ridiculous things (which is a rarity for me)
2.) The softest person I know, and she gives amazing hugs. 
3.) Super amusing when she's drunk, cannot take a bad picture, has adorable facial expressions
4.) Hottie boy, has it all going on. And that's sexy.
5.) Oh, my dear dear pal, he and I shall take over the world some day. He's smokin' hot and totally humble about it, smart, does positive things with his time and is as genuine as it gets. I really have some luv for this one.
6.) I've always had a thing for red-heads, and if she wasn't my same gender, she would be in trouble. Sweet, yummy, and looks out for my shoe fetish 
7.) You sent me a sweet PM, are really good looking, and I wish you'd get on AIM!!! Not that I am on right now but...oof, one of these days.
8.) She's not afraid to be who she is, and tell the world about it. I admire that and think she's a rad chick.
9.) She's tough, emotionally and mentally, and in my eyes is amazingly beautiful and splendid.
10.) My lovely, who will one day live with me in a sinful union (*snark*), is a great friend, has the sweetest face, and I am proud of all of her accomplishments in the face of adversity. Kudos to you, my dear.
11.) SO FUNNY (and she hates being called that) but she's like my momma bear and looks out for me when I am being stupid. I like her, she likes me, again, if a different gender, would be in trouble. MWAH.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 20, 2007)

Whoa! :doh: :smitten: 

Woo HOO!!!!!! :wubu: :wubu: 

Lordy!  Hahahaha! 

UnbeLIEVably pretty and hot, intelligent and senstive too!  :bow: 

You keep reporting all my posts, yet I'm devoted to you.  

Duh! Like dumb-as-dirt, bag-of-rocks duh! But brilliant too and :batting:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 20, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> one of mine is someone i have yet to talk to one-on-one.



Then: go talk to them! Even to just give them the compliment that you were saying "what's up" to them in this thread. What's the fun of complimenting each other if no one knows! :/


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, I'm one who doesn't have to worry who's writing about me. I'm still too new and you haven't had a chance to get to know me. (To know me is to love me  )
But, I've noticed a few of you that have some very awesome qualities which makes you, in my eyes, very sexy.

*She is always so kind in her comments. PLUS - she has the since to know when to get out of a marriage just like I do.  

*He's quite handsome with a boyish face. Does not look to be grandfather material at all.

This is a very positive thread. It is sharing and spreading the love. :wubu:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 20, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> LOL (snort) you made my night! (even if the original post wasn't about me) Sometimes us old married farts like to know we still got it!!



Sandie, not only have you got it but, you probably "get it" a lot more often than me!!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 20, 2007)

This is a really cool thread! Gonna have to come back to it once I have more time to sit down and write a post so that I dont leave anyone out!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 20, 2007)

few more to add:

-She has a love of classic cars, wit and is the definition of "eye candy."
-She seems to have her head on straight, stands up for what she believes in and is DAMNED cute.
-This guy isnt really "sexy" to me, but he seems like a really cool cat to just hang out with.
-This lady, however, is the very definition of the word "sexy." the body of a goddess, insightful posts and a position of authority. you might know her from a little place called "my dreams."
-Ahh yes, before i forget...this lady is one clever fox. from hilarious PM's to hilarious posts. and awfully cute, for an old timer 
-she has energy like nobody's business...capable of offering meaningful conversation on a WIDE range of topics, and definitely has the looks to make you think OK stands for something other than "okay."


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 20, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> ...but this buncha whackos...
> *snipped*



And to think I..... 

Why I NEVER!!!!!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 20, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> And to think I.....
> 
> Why I NEVER!!!!!



of COURSE i meant everyone except for you! you know i'd never do anything to jeopardize what we have!:wubu:


----------



## Jes (Apr 20, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> . she'd have me on hands and knees to please her.
> 
> ...



ladies, if anything just hit you in the face, i apologize. it was my panties, spontaneously flying off. Sors.


----------



## butch (Apr 20, 2007)

Hmm, I don't usually post to these threads because I hate for anyone to feel left out, but I've found a way around that.

The sexiest thing about all my fellow Dims posters is that they all believe that fat is sexy. And that they create an environment where those of us trying to come to terms with our own fat sexualities can find advice, support, and hope. I truly appreciate each and every one of you for that, so thanks, you sexy mfs.

I also wanted to point out that there are a few of you, whether in our dialogues in the boards, through private communications, or even in person, who have been extra caring and patient with me as I work out my own sexual insecurities. You know who you are, and I'll be forever thankful. You'll always be incredibly sexy to me.

I also wanted to offer another special thank you to the ladies who were so generous with their experiences and advice when we visited Babes in Toyland back during the NYC Dims meetup. There's nothing sexier than shopping for toys in a store packed with hot fat women. Yee haw, that's something that sticks with you for a long time.


----------



## Jes (Apr 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> I would clarify, AM, but I won't hi-jack anymore. The comment was a little serious and a little humor. I think some feel similar to me. I apologize for the invasion and to Freethinker as OP. I do not apologize for my feeling about it.



can you comment on something being clique-y if you're referenced in it?

just sayin'.


----------



## James (Apr 20, 2007)

ok then...

(in no particular order)

- her mango-licious booty 
- her patience, advice, kindness and wisdom 
- her crazy belief she could kick my ass
- her infectious laugh and wicked humour
- her determination, independence and confidence in herself
- her cheeky good morning wake up calls...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 20, 2007)

I think i want to add more to the list. More people and more characteristics I find sexy about the people I have mentioned. 

-Her amazing wit! 
-His open ear to hear anything I have to say. 
-Her wisdom and completely open heart. 
-Her chubby wubby tummy! 
-Her ability to look sexy even with a Peirre mustache. 
-His support. 
-Her fashion sense! 
-Her freaking adorable pictures. 
-Her and I connected from the moment we met and are still great buddies. 
-Her love for kitties, just like me!!! 

I think there are soooo many different things that are attractive and that I love about each and every one of my friends on here I can't list them all. But you all know why I love you!


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 20, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I think i want to add more to the list. More people and more characteristics I find sexy about the people I have mentioned.
> 
> -Her amazing wit!
> -His open ear to hear anything I have to say.
> ...


 

Hell yes. I haven't brought Pierre out to play in a while. This might be his weekend


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 20, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Hell yes. I haven't brought Pierre out to play in a while. This might be his weekend



Were we gonna start a "Show us your sexy stache" thread?


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 20, 2007)

Her blistering intelligence and piercing smile

His unfettered FAness

His original thoughts on male reproductive health

Her quick reloading and calm demeanor under fire

Her beauty from an age gone by

Her lovely gait and voracious appetite

His taste in film

Her keen business sense and keener video


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 20, 2007)

James said:


> - her mango-licious booty



GAWD, I love how you described her rump! If a man said that about my booty, I'd be all over him. She's lucky!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 20, 2007)

Hmm, haven't posted here too long to truly know a lot of people and their personalities .. but I'll go with what I do know.

- She is beautiful, intelligent, generous, sweet, interesting and an awesome friend! Did I mention beautiful?  Actually, I'd consider her my best friend. 

- This person is ridiculously kind and I have never seen her say anything that wasn't completely :wubu: inducing.

- Some one I've been talking to recently who I think is really cool, who isn't afraid to slap me upside the head and call me out.  Most appreciated. 

There are a lot of people on here who I think are really cool though, male or female, some neat-o people goin' on here.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> can you comment on something being clique-y if you're referenced in it?
> 
> just sayin'.



Looks like I'm just the "nerd of the clique" now, anyways. Like I said, it was more of a joke, with a little sarcasm. I have to ask if I can finally take my nose out of the corner. 

*reading back into the thread looking for reference*

Great googly moogly! :blush: 

Kinda like my main man, fa_man_stan said, old married guys really should watch anyway. Those I have PMed with have been told how much I enjoy them. So many people here are so witty and insightful and downright funny. I don't get the chance to even tell these people. It is a really great group.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 20, 2007)

*Something To Keep In Mind​*
If you see a comment praising a characteristic that you have, even if you're sure the comment was directed at someone other than yourself, it stands to reason that that person would find that trait equally enchanting in you. 


Therefore, the one's that aren't about you...are still about you! :happy:


----------



## Aliena (Apr 20, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> *Something To Keep In Mind​*
> If you see a comment praising a characteristic that you have, even if you're sure the comment was directed at someone other than yourself, it stands to reason that that person would find that trait equally enchanting in you.
> 
> 
> Therefore, the one's that aren't about you...are still about you! :happy:



Bravo point to point out. When you think about it, truly, you're right.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> ...
> 
> Kinda like my main man, fa_man_stan said, old married guys really should watch anyway. Those I have PMed with have been told how much I enjoy them. So many people here are so witty and insightful and downright funny. I don't get the chance to even tell these people. It is a really great group.



Maybe we need a "Married but not Dead" thread"...? 

fa_man_stan


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 20, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> of COURSE i meant everyone except for you! you know i'd never do anything to jeopardize what we have!:wubu:



awwwwww. 

You're forgiven, I don't care what the wackos think.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 20, 2007)

*Reading his posts always find my nose filled with my morning coffee. He has an act to put a smile on my face and make me laugh out loud. I like his humor, logic and sensibility. He rocks! 

*I like his knowledge and wit. He always has the best pictures to post and they bring a smile to my eyes. I am certain he would be an awesome teacher to have. He's fantastic!

*His avatars have made me dizzy, sceeeeeered, laugh, awwwwwwwed, and smile. I find myself always looking to see what new one he has under his user-name. He has great humor and logic. I enjoy reading his posts. 

*He is the closest thing to a milinium of posts. I love sharing my mornings with him, making posts back and forth in the game threads. He is funny, inquisitive, and smart. I have shared many a smiles with him and he doesn't even realize how much I look forward to seeing posts made by him here. 


-----------------------------------------
*She is intelligent, beautiful, and quite desirable. She has been there for me in some difficult times and the first time we ever communicated on a forum, we didn't even like each other. Time has shown us both we were meant to be friends. I'm thankful for that. I love her knowledge on things that it seems I always want to know. She has great pizzazz and is a hoot to be around. I am privileged to call her friend. 

*She is beautiful and has a set of knockers to die for! She is always taking great pictures and I just love, LOVE, the way she does her hair and make-up. She has great character, a friend, and if I could have one thing for her, it would be to see herself through others eyes. She's simply fabulous. 

*I'm just now getting to know this person. I am coming to admire her for her smarts, wit, humor, and beauty. She seems like someone I could really be good friends with. I am looking forward to getting to know her better. 

There are so many more of you that I am in admiration of; so many more!:bow:


----------



## Aliena (Apr 20, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Maybe we need a "Married but not Dead" thread"...?
> 
> fa_man_stan




I'm with you fellers! :happy:


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 20, 2007)

Their are two ladies these boards who have a great sense of who they are and they don't mind being flattered.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 20, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> *Something To Keep In Mind​*
> If you see a comment praising a characteristic that you have, even if you're sure the comment was directed at someone other than yourself, it stands to reason that that person would find that trait equally enchanting in you.
> 
> 
> Therefore, the one's that aren't about you...are still about you! :happy:



I wish I hadn't just repped you in that other thread. This one deserves rep even more! Someone _please_ rep FT for me???


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 20, 2007)

I repped him SVS  It was well deserved.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 20, 2007)

Tooz said:


> 2: :smitten: <- Says it all.



Gonna build on this because, at the time, I didn't have time to and now it really is too ambiguous.

2: a. Intellect! I love that I don't have to slow down for this person.
b. I love the great sense of humor, too.
c. He's extra hot. :happy: 
d. The soft spot for kitties is a bonus as well.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 20, 2007)

Stan, you and Spanky may each be married, but you are both FAR from dead! 





fa_man_stan said:


> Maybe we need a "Married but not Dead" thread"...?
> 
> fa_man_stan


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 20, 2007)

I got him for ya SVS!



SoVerySoft said:


> I wish I hadn't just repped you in that other thread. This one deserves rep even more! Someone _please_ rep FT for me???


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 20, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> The ones I mentioned have all had some level of flirty conversation with me, though some more obvious than others. Is that the case for everyone?



nah...on my short list at least two of those dudes I haven't talked to at all.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 21, 2007)

ripley said:


> I didn't know we could do girls too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh, I see myself in your list! You crack me up, woman! I'm honored to be included.

Love ya,
Choo Choo


----------



## supersoup (Apr 21, 2007)

--shes beautiful and vivacious, a man killer and a mommy, and i adore her spark.

--hes sweet and hes handsome, and someday id like to call him a great friend.

--shes gorgeous, with an intellect so sharp shed pierce right through you if given a chance! im proud of her and hope to someday accomplish what she has

--hes intelligent and funny, i love reading his posts, and id bang him like we were the last two people on the planet and saving the world!!!

--shes brilliant, beautiful, and hilarious. once she snags one of the good ones, he can call himself one of the luckiest men on the planet.

--a guy i admire from afar. he should post tons more, and as weird as it sounds, i enjoy him loads though he has no idea and probably never will.

--id hit it.

--id hit it.

--id hit it.

once i'm not so tired and can think, i'll be adding more.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 21, 2007)

his brown velvet eyes, his sweetness, his machismo, his nerdy charisma and sexual electricity.

his mixture of innocence and worldiness. his sensitivity. his caring. his gentle and passionate nature. his ability to accept love and not wait for a shoe to drop. 


her quiet, soft, delicate, intelligent and feminine ways. her love of literature. her pain. and above all her lovely soulful eyes.

he is a gentleman, steadfast and kind--always.

her strength, her sensitivity, her openess, her giving nature, her jokes. her ability to change. her comforting voice. 

he is someone who can be trusted, he is direct even when it is difficult. he cares about people. he shares my experiences of the past and hasn't let those make him less kind. his refusal to be bitter even in difficult circumstances. his loyalty to his family. his honor. he helped me to cry when i needed to and was resisting.


----------



## ripley (Apr 21, 2007)

Her quirky charm...I really wish she was my little sis.

Her complete southern charm and gentility. Even in the old days with huge hair she was smokin'.

His way with words. And his gorgeous new puppy, too!


----------



## jamie (Apr 21, 2007)

1. She has a razory-type wit that she never uses to eviscerate someone..and I love her compassion, care of winged creatures and cooking skillz.

2. She is intelligent, insightful, looks beautiful in glasses and has hair like a princess.

3. She is smart, stronger than she gives herself credit for and I impressed with her hutzpah to try something so outside of her comfort zone.

4. Artistic, creative, empathetic, strong.

5. Always has a kind word, loves to gamble, has adorable glasses, lives up to her name, sunny and sweet.

6. He is honest, funny, sweet with the words, and a good grammarian.

7. He is just so dang sweet. I love his enthusiasm for everything from his cooking adventures to his love of the girls on the board. He seems happy and has a great spirit.

8. She is a stone cold fox. Not just smart, but wise. Even handed, fair, gorgeous, delightful.

9. A great writer, fantastic sense of humor not just about the world but about herself. I wish I knew her better, because I know she would be a hoot and a half and I am a huge fan of hers.

10. He is almost never here, but I think he is brilliant and love his world travel stories. I think he is usually thinking how strange I am when we talk, but I miss him and wish he were on more.

Gah...there are so many.

11. So good, gives of herself in so many ways. I am amazed by her open generous heart, great eye for food and photography of food. I adore seeing her posts and pics.

12. Unapologetically enthusiastic about being a foodee. Loves life, has a smile a 1000watts strong and is more responsible for me being a happy confident fat girl than she knows.

I admire a lot of people here. I love the energy different people bring to the table and the community they have built. There are so many intelligent and kind individuals that make this place a must stop for me on pretty much a daily basis.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 21, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Stan, you and Spanky may each be married, but you are both FAR from dead!



Thanks for the good thoughts Violet! It's gals like you, and all of the other incredibly beautiful ladies on these web boards that keep guys like Spanky and I alive!



fa_man_stan said:


> I'm an old married guy, so I don't "officially" find any one person (other than my wife) here to be sexy per se...
> 
> Well, there is one...
> I guess, what drives me wild with desire about her is that she's sort of fat...
> ...



I got a few complaints that my description of the person on these boards who drives me wild with desire was too vague... Let's see if I can do a little better here... I always have a heck of a time with descriptive stuff...

She has a really nice looking avatar and she appears to be either fat or a FA, I'm not really sure...

fa_man_stan


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 21, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts Violet! It's gals like you, and all of the other incredibly beautiful ladies on these web boards that keep guys like Spanky and I alive!



*And our wives of course!* 

married_man_stan


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> *Something To Keep In Mind​*
> If you see a comment praising a characteristic that you have, even if you're sure the comment was directed at someone other than yourself, it stands to reason that that person would find that trait equally enchanting in you.
> 
> 
> Therefore, the one's that aren't about you...are still about you! :happy:



This comment made my day! Thank you!

~Punkin


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 21, 2007)

The embarrassing thing is that I have no idea if I am, but secretly hope to be, somewhere on one of these lists. It's torture!!

okay here are mine (at least the ones I can think of right now. there are likely many more):

--Every single thing she says is funny, which is frustrating and makes me kind of jealous. She's also gorgeous, and I've had a secret crush on her since I joined. She doesn't know it, because I've never even exchanged one PM with her. 

--I don't always agree with him, but I deeply respect that he will present an unpopular view while respecting everyone else's. 

--She's caring and nurturing even when making the most casual post. I really want to give her a hug. I think she has a phenomenal heart. 

--This woman is bright and fearless, and is the kind of person I hope to become. 

--She's both an evil twin and someone who makes me worry if I'm cool enough, but either way I love her. 

--I can say anything to this woman, and probably have. I have never for a moment felt anything but acceptance and friendship. 

--He makes me seriously consider gaining weight so I would turn his head. :blush:

--She has a brilliantly dry and absurd wit and is smarter than a whip. I totally want to be her friend and will gladly follow her around like a puppy.

--I have a gigantic, ridiculous girl-crush (not the platonic kind, either) on her. She makes me nervous and giggly.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 21, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> The embarrassing thing is that I have no idea if I am, but secretly hope to be, somewhere on one of these lists. It's torture!!



We all are hoping that! LOL I know I'm in one, maybe 3, but that's it. Not that I mean that's not enough, I just can't be sure of another and I'd never, ever assume.  

I'm glad you're here WW... another diverse and interesting member of our little family.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> We all are hoping that! LOL I know I'm in one, maybe 3, but that's it. Not that I mean that's not enough, I just can't be sure of another and I'd never, ever assume.



It's awful and tremendously fun at the same time!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm horrendous at knowing when guys like me - it seems to carry over to the 'net as well, as I can only tell one of these is about me! And even that I'm not 100% sure about! So if anyone wanted to ensure I knew they posted something about me, you should probably PM. LOL


----------



## BBWTexan (Apr 21, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> The embarrassing thing is that I have no idea if I am, but secretly hope to be, somewhere on one of these lists. It's torture!!



I'm convinced they're all about me... even the ones that say 'he.' After all, that's just a way for my admirers to throw me off the scent. [/joking]


----------



## ActionPif (Apr 21, 2007)

I feel obligated to respond in some sense, considering the sexiness level at this place is bombastically immense!

-She is to my reputation level what Saudi Arabia is to OPEC. It certainly is a pleasure to read her cheerful and fun remarks about my posts! She is delightfully intelligent, sharp, and a beauty as well! Also, she's a bit of a flirt, but in that really adorable and cute way that makes you happy :blush: 

-A wickedly amazing guy who has taken me under his wing (or should I say, let me ride in the sidecar ). He's extremely funny, extremely honest, and is a good role model for young people such as myself!


I'll perhaps add more later, but for now, I would just like to point out that by the very virtue of you posting here, you are amazing, and my congratulations to all of you in that regard! 

(My special congratulations to those of you who read my contributions without having any serious issues recovering afterwards! :bow


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 21, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm horrendous at knowing when guys like me - it seems to carry over to the 'net as well, as I can only tell one of these is about me! And even that I'm not 100% sure about! So if anyone wanted to ensure I knew they posted something about me, you should probably PM. LOL




LOL I'm the same way. You'd have to knock me over the head with something for me to know someone liked me.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 21, 2007)

funny, beautiful, killer musical taste, smart as a whip and clever, learning she's a hottentot of the first order, glad she's finally a "flesh and blood" friend, so much fun to laugh with in person, laughs with me about things that we shouldn't laugh about

amazingly smart, beautiful inside and out, learning what she's really worth and starting to fight for it, always has ice cream on hand, laughs with me about things that we shouldn't laugh about

righteous, ambitious, idealistic and smart, struggling more than she should have to but for something she really believes in, I think she's FAB and hope to meet her someday in person

driven, creative to a fault, adventurous, hot from hair to toes, but the mind and conviction in many things is the true gift in this one.

funny, flattering, foodee of the highest order, owner of random avatar greatness, addicted to more things than I've ever heard of in my life!

pretty as a picture, sweet as pie, funny, I missed her when she was gone for a while there, so glad she's back and smiling as big as ever - another on my "hope to meet" list

self-proclaimed queen of bad luck, but hopefully only temporary, strong in the face of adversity, kind, giving heart, crazy side just under the surface, her amazing belly, smile and spirit are going to get her a great match someday 

foundation member of this wonderful community, was living the "fat life" before I even knew it existed, generous and kind to a fault, and someday I hope to be half as food adventurous!

cutest fat bug in a rug we've had round these parts in a long time, she's too young to give up on a love, and too cute as hell to not share that with someone

finally found what she's looking for, strong enough to roll with life's punches, supportive, able to ask/accept help, always ready with a funny line and a smile - a gem

voice of an angel, says/posts some of the funniest things I've ever heard and always with a poker face, knows who she is and why, and embraces her outer fat girl despite the occasional obstacle, owner of an assortment of boots I'd sell my soul to the devil to be able to wear


----------



## dragorat (Apr 21, 2007)

*As has been said there are too many to mention but I'll give it a shot with a few

1)Beauty,a presents hard not to notice,intelligent,photogenic & a heart as big as she is...

2)A great artist who I've admired even before I met him here in Dim

3)Another great artist who paints with words,an inspiration,who has given me compliments on my meager attempts at writing

4)A southern belle who has had problems in her life but always seems to bounce back she could make any FA's dreams come true

5)A man who I'm sure is an inspiration to men & women alike in this community.Who we all owe more thanks to than we can ever repay

I'm not sure if I'm in any of the previous posts although a few might fit.I will say that I love my Dim family like they were my blood & I hope the love continues..*


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm actually sort of a doof when it comes to complements, I always fear being presumptious... I sincerely thank anybody who included me in their list, and also would like to state my admiration of all of the people on the Dimensions Boards! There are so many intellegent, humorous and wonderful people here I can't begin to describe what a cool place this is!



ActionPif said:


> ...
> -A wickedly amazing guy who has taken me under his wing (or should I say, let me ride in the sidecar ). He's extremely funny, extremely honest, and is a good role model for young people such as myself!
> ....



Pif, dude... Who let you ride in their sidecar?! I need a riding partner; have them send me a PM (I got kicked out of another scooter club... on our last ride my exhaust pipe fell off again and hit the club president...)

fa_man_stan


----------



## Tina (Apr 22, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> I'm convinced they're all about me... even the ones that say 'he.' After all, that's just a way for my admirers to throw me off the scent. [/joking]



Heh. Whereas I figure I'm not in these things and usually would never see myself in them. 

This is a wonderfully positive thread, though, and I'm diggin' it.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 22, 2007)

She's witty. bread and butter. zebracake crumbs gather on the table. the sprite is going flat. her smile is OUT OF THIS WORLD! no salt please.


----------



## Brenda (Apr 22, 2007)

The fact that he would never even guess this was about him. He is handsome, loyal, kind to a fault and completely decent.


Side splitting funny. 


So damn pretty she should be all snooty and what not. Instead she is sweet, generous and kind.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok, part II, now that I've slept and reflected.....

- She starts cool threads, makes cool posts, and always seems to have a take. I don't know that much about her, but I'd love to have her all up in mine so that she could tell me.

- She's sweet, loveable, and oh-so-sexy. I need to find out more about her. She likes playing in the rain, which I find only about the BEST THING EVER. It's cool that she might just be that deranged.

- You seem to get me from the brief time I have been around, you have a smart mouth, and I totally dig that about you. I hope to start a smart-alecky war of words with you in the near future. Get down with your badass self.

Nap time. Maybe I'll come back with more later.

Bob


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 22, 2007)

I can tell by some of those that it could only be referring to me. But I really know that you just love me for my body.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 22, 2007)

i've got more.

--he's mysterious to me, i'd love to know what makes him tick. smart, funny, and rather easy on the eyes.

--he's extremely intelligent, has a sense of humor very close to mine, posts before he thinks just like i sometimes speak before i think, and i think he's one of the most beautiful boys i've ever seen.

--sharp, sexy, and not afraid to say what he feels. i can dig it.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i've got more.
> 
> --he's mysterious to me, i'd love to know what makes him tick. smart, funny, and rather easy on the eyes.
> 
> ...



i didnt know you could do 3 about the same person...ah well, thanks much anyway! 

funniest man alive.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 22, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i didnt know you could do 3 about the same person...ah well, thanks much anyway!
> 
> funniest man alive.



you sir, were one of my 'i'd hit it's in my first list.

:batting: 

so there!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2007)

she's tongue-in-cheek, howdy doody tooty fruity boasting with inexplicable jargon of heresay what-not, DAMMIT, [jimmy-crack corn and I don't care]
[/jimmy-crack corn and I don't care] squeeeee :huh:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow! Haven't seen this one before. I usualy don't like these things because there's always someone who gets left out. I have a few though, I may think of more later:


1. LOL You are such a dweeb sometimes. It's one of my favorite things about you, you make me laugh.  Let's hang out again sometime - I'll bring the spaghetti, you bring the Pepsid Complete. 

2. You are the bestest bag lady in Buffalo! What's sexy about you? EVERYTHING! If you ever figured it out you'd be dangerous. I'm *so* glad we've become friends.  By the way, I'm wearing your shirt. It looks much better on you though.

3. (...................) <------ me whenever you're around. You make me so :shocked: :wubu: :blink: :blush: :doh: every time. I'm not stuck up, just barely functional.

4. You inspire me in more ways than you realize. Your value is beyond just the hell raising you do for the fat community but mostly in the person you are. Some of my best memories are times spent just slumming around talking about nothing and everything with you. Your friendship above all else has been most valuable to me and for that I thank you from my heart. :bow: :kiss2: (Yeah, the other stuff's pretty good too  )


----------



## Jane (Apr 24, 2007)

Guys first:

He's the Best Thread Hijacker...EVAH!!!!!

His name says it all...(as I whirl around in a peasant skirt and he's playing, think dancing to the Dead).

His descriptions of California make me long for summer vacations as a kid.

Unbelievably smart...introspective...working it all out.

Irreverent little punk makes you want to smack him upside the head, in an enjoy the hell out of him kinda way.

Miss the silly little chipmunk.

Gets so down on himself about looks and attractiveness, when we all love the hell out of him. Wish he understood how beautiful we think he is.

Puts hope in all our hearts.


----------



## Jes (Apr 24, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Looks like I'm just the "nerd of the clique" now, anyways. Like I said, it was more of a joke, with a little sarcasm. I have to ask if I can finally take my nose out of the corner.
> 
> *reading back into the thread looking for reference*
> 
> ...



yeah. so quit yer bitchin'.

and, in case i was misinterpreted--i didn't call you out as a crush. the dude i called out was like half your age and (in my mind) good with his hips. 

you know that kindler, gentler jes of late? well, SHE GONE.


----------



## Jes (Apr 24, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> LOL I'm the same way. You'd have to knock me over the head with something for me to know someone liked me.



agreed. i never have any clue and am very bad about doing the chasing! in fact, i don't do it! if anyone was waiting for me to make a move in any situation, he'd be waiting a real, real,real long time.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 24, 2007)

Jes said:


> agreed. i never have any clue and am very bad about doing the chasing! in fact, i don't do it! if anyone was waiting for me to make a move in any situation, he'd be waiting a real, real,real long time.



Heh. I'm a 'speak only when spoken to' type too.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> you sir, were one of my 'i'd hit it's in my first list.
> 
> :batting:
> 
> so there!



i see...so i'm just eye candy to you?

personally i think i'm smarties:eat2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 24, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i see...so i'm just eye candy to you?
> 
> personally i think i'm smarties:eat2:



*dreamy sigh* Whatever you say sweetie. :batting: 

oh, and um.... your brain is.... like... full of.... stuff.... what did you say again? :huh:


----------



## ripley (Apr 24, 2007)

She's so entirely sweet, and kind. She grew up poor like I did, but she didn't let anything hold her down and has done so much. I'd get mistaken for her any day.

This one I mentioned before on another one of my posts to this thread, but I just gotta say it again...I don't know what I did to deserve his friendship but I'm glad I have it. He's devoted to his wife and kids and gives me hope that somewhere out there is a good guy for me, too.

She's got a wicked sense of humor, but it's tempered nicely by wisdom and life experience. Plus I like the opulent way she's decorating her new house. 

I admire her a lot. I've never spoken with her one-on-one but I find so much wisdom and humor in her posts. She won't even know this is about her...even if she reads it, it probably won't occur to her that it's about her.


----------



## Mini (Apr 24, 2007)

Jane said:


> Guys first:
> 
> He's the Best Thread Hijacker...EVAH!!!!!
> 
> ...



I know which one is me!


----------



## Jane (Apr 24, 2007)

Mini said:


> I know which one is me!



I bet you do!!!


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by supersoup 
you sir, were one of my 'i'd hit it's in my first list.



so there! 

Originally posted by Clash City Rocker
i see...so i'm just eye candy to you?

personally i think i'm smarties


> I'm not sure you should swim against the tide on this one. I mean, unless you're using the Braille keyboard, Red's kinda.....well.....how can I put this.....
> 
> Um, she HAWT. And I ain't just whistling Dixie past the graveyard. I'd go into cardiac arrest just to get mouth-to-mouth from her.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I'm not sure you should swim against the tide on this one. I mean, unless you're using the Braille keyboard, Red's kinda.....well.....how can I put this.....
> 
> Um, she HAWT. And I ain't just whistling Dixie past the graveyard. I'd go into cardiac arrest just to get mouth-to-mouth from her.


sheeeeeeeeesh!

:blush:


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> sheeeeeeeeesh!
> 
> :blush:



Well, what am I supposed to do? Lie? Pass up the opportunity to flatter an attractive young woman? As Krusty would say, "They....they....drove a dump truck full of money up to my house. I'm not made of stone, you know!"

You, dear girl, are that dump truck full of money.

Bet you've never been complimented quite like that before, eh?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 24, 2007)

I find what works better is just getting all hot and girly looking and asking her to smooch you.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 24, 2007)

I keep trying for a monumental post, but it's not working. Instead? Some adjectives:

Genuine, consistently witty, never misses a chance to compliment. He'll probably never know that I get kinda twitterpaited when he reps me. 

Confident, alluring, awe-inspiring, and makes me want to be fat like her.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I find what works better is just getting all hot and girly looking and asking her to smooch you.



Yeah, but that's so conventional. Who wants to go with that boring old chestnut?

Besides, I'm not the most attractive woman. I'm a little Mrs. Roper-esque.

To wit (circa 1995, in my college days, after losing a bet): 

View attachment web white elephant 01.JPG


View attachment web white elephant 02.JPG


----------



## supersoup (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Yeah, but that's so conventional. Who wants to go with that boring old chestnut?
> 
> Besides, I'm not the most attractive woman. I'm a little Mrs. Roper-esque.
> 
> To wit (circa 1995, in my college days, after losing a bet):



you've got pictures for every occasion don't you?


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Yeah, but that's so conventional. Who wants to go with that boring old chestnut?
> 
> Besides, I'm not the most attractive woman. I'm a little Mrs. Roper-esque.
> 
> To wit (circa 1995, in my college days, after losing a bet):



You make me wish I were a lesbian. :wubu: 

You would, ummm, complete my sense of femininity.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> you've got pictures for every occasion don't you?




So far. But you could keep testing me and find out. 

Unfortunately, I haven't yet scanned the picture of me, HW, Babs, Danny Q, and Marilyn. But when I do....I'll be ready for anything!


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Yeah, but that's so conventional. Who wants to go with that boring old chestnut?
> 
> Besides, I'm not the most attractive woman.  I'm a little Mrs. Roper-esque.
> 
> To wit (circa 1995, in my college days, after losing a bet):



If we're going to be posting pics of ourselves in drag, I'll see if I can dig out and scan the one of me singing karaoke in a peasant skirt with my (then very long) hair in pigtails. I call it "SlackerFA, plain and tall" .


----------



## ripley (Apr 24, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> If we're going to be posting pics of ourselves in drag, I'll see if I can dig out and scan the one of me singing karaoke in a peasant skirt with my (then very long) hair in pigtails. I call it "SlackerFA, plain and tall" .



I've never wanted you more than I do right now.




relax AFG just making a funny ; )


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 25, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> If we're going to be posting pics of ourselves in drag, I'll see if I can dig out and scan the one of me singing karaoke in a peasant skirt with my (then very long) hair in pigtails. I call it "SlackerFA, plain and tall" .



I am SO not starting that thread....

<frightened by what I've done>


----------



## Aliena (Apr 25, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I am SO not starting that thread....
> 
> <frightened by what I've done>



Ohhhh yessss! I'll do the honors!  


*crazy woman loves men in drag*


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 25, 2007)

TCUBOB, your friend in the middle of the second pic looks like Willem Dafoe and Conan O'Brien's love child! 

Also, I <3 the poor, ever horny Mrs. Roper.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 25, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I find what works better is just getting all hot and girly looking and asking her to smooch you.



would you PUH-LEASE quit giving away all my secrets?!

sheesh. i tell ya...


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 25, 2007)

He is really really attractive, and if he wasn't married, I'd hit on him. Yup. Fo' Sho'.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 25, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I keep trying for a monumental post, but it's not working. Instead? Some adjectives:
> 
> Genuine, consistently witty, never misses a chance to compliment. He'll probably never know that I get kinda twitterpaited when he reps me.
> 
> Confident, alluring, awe-inspiring, and makes me want to be fat like her.



Twitterpaited??? The use of that word has just made me all twitterpaited .. dammit! :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2007)

Twitterpaited... seems like this is a word where the meaning of which will be left to my imagination...


----------



## Tad (Apr 25, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Twitterpaited... seems like this is a word where the meaning of which will be left to my imagination...



Go watch "Bambi"

-Ed


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, go watch Bambi, or you can just google "twitterpated" (you'll have to spell it this way to get any results). 

Here's a good example:

http://www.answers.com/topic/twitterpated


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 25, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Yeah, but that's so conventional. Who wants to go with that boring old chestnut?
> 
> Besides, I'm not the most attractive woman. I'm a little Mrs. Roper-esque.
> 
> To wit (circa 1995, in my college days, after losing a bet):



Dear Bob:

You are a nice-looking man.

You are a terrible, terrible-looking woman. I mean that in a nice way.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 25, 2007)

I wish I'd written everything he posts. Every single post he makes is so brilliantly witty and well-written. This is more a case of quality than quantity, but the quality is so high it more than makes up for it. He hasn't posted many pictures, but from the few he has, he looks cute, too.

When I first saw his picture my jaw dropped, he was so amazing looking. However, I was attracted to his personality first based on his posts I had read back in my lurking days. His insight into world events, his kindness, his humor, his artisticness, his quintessential FAness, and of course, his intelligence, all make me swoon.

In the past, I haven't liked male facial hair (or female for that matter), but he's made me rethink this. At least the male bit. Smart, funny, talented, appreciates less mainstream media, geeky, good hair, and just overall YUMMY. He's pleasing to all my senses and makes me wish I lived closer to him.

He instantly got me. He kept up with all my references and vocabulary. He's funny as hell, uber-intelligent, and model pretty. He says the things I want to say, although he can be a bad influence. But that means he's got the "bad boy" thing going for him. He's got great taste in music as well. The fact that he trusts me means a lot to me. Looks + brains + wit = HOT.


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 25, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> LOL I'm the same way. You'd have to knock me over the head with something for me to know someone liked me.




And I thought I was the only person in the world with this problem. 


Bill


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 25, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Dear Bob:
> 
> You are a nice-looking man.
> 
> You are a terrible, terrible-looking woman. I mean that in a nice way.



I might just photograph badly. You know, the camera does add 10 lbs. 

<insert # of cameras joke here>


----------



## Jane (Apr 25, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I might just photograph badly. You know, the camera does add 10 lbs.
> 
> <insert # of cameras joke here>



Yo, wrong room for that joke.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 25, 2007)

The best part about this thread is I don't have to read it, because none of it is about me  

In the words of Lewis Black, "Ahhhahhahahahahahaha!!!"


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 25, 2007)

Or it could be ALL about you. 




ZainTheInsane said:


> The best part about this thread is I don't have to read it, because none of it is about me
> 
> In the words of Lewis Black, "Ahhhahhahahahahahaha!!!"


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 25, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Or it could be ALL about you.



Now that's just silly


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 25, 2007)

Silly is good too.



ZainTheInsane said:


> The best part about this thread is I don't have to read it, because none of it is about me
> 
> In the words of Lewis Black, "Ahhhahhahahahahahaha!!!"


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 26, 2007)

Regular Bill said:


> And I thought I was the only person in the world with this problem.
> 
> 
> Bill



Nope, I have this issue too. My friends smack me on the hand over it all the time.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 26, 2007)

She scares people for fun.

She always has an answer of some sort.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Tina (Apr 26, 2007)

> Ella Bella said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I'm the same way. You'd have to knock me over the head with something for me to know someone liked me.
> ...


Nah, me, too. Some months ago I ran into a guy I used to know. He was all smiles and asked me if he could take me to lunch or dinner some time. It wasn't until that evening that I realized he had asked me out. On a date. I'm like, "sure, sounds good!" :doh: 

Not always so quick on the uptake... :blink:


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 26, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> LOL I'm the same way. You'd have to knock me over the head with something for me to know someone liked me.



If there is anyone who is more clueless than me about this, I don't know who it is. I generally require a 2x4 to the head. To wit: the last woman I dated had to ply me with liquor to get me to stay over at her house.

Yes, that's right. I was so clueless about her feelings for me that she got me drunk to get me into her bed. So either she's the worst flirter in the world, or my interpersonal skilz need some SERIOUS honing. And I think I know which one is the correct answer.

Well, that and I'm shy and a scaredy-cat. At least in real life. I'm an 800-lb gorilla on the series of tubes.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 26, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> If there is anyone who is more clueless than me about this, I don't know who it is. I generally require a 2x4 to the head. To wit: the last woman I dated had to ply me with liquor to get me to stay over at her house.
> 
> Yes, that's right. I was so clueless about her feelings for me that she got me drunk to get me into her bed. So either she's the worst flirter in the world, or my interpersonal skilz need some SERIOUS honing. And I think I know which one is the correct answer.
> 
> Well, that and I'm shy and a scaredy-cat. At least in real life. I'm an 800-lb gorilla on the series of tubes.



We're twins right?

I was so dense at one time. Now I just assume that I am getting hit on.

" Are you looking at my ass?"

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Red (Apr 26, 2007)

Shes a kick arse girlie with a smile to die for and a heart of gold, great styling, fantastic hair and enough lipgloss to sink a battle ship.


Big smile and openess that is a pleasure. Seems very genuine.


She is the mamma of the board to me, sweet, honest, funny and no nonsense. Beautiful inside and out and someone I wish I lived closer to, so to get to know her properly.


Anyone who appreciates tea that much gets a gold star in my book.


Lovely lady, whos descriptive writing style is right up my street.


Looks like my sister, much more than my actual sister, I do believe if a search was done, we would find a true family connection. Funny as hell.


Gorgeous boy with a mouth that makes me melt.


----------



## Jane (Apr 26, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> If there is anyone who is more clueless than me about this, I don't know who it is. I generally require a 2x4 to the head. To wit: the last woman I dated had to ply me with liquor to get me to stay over at her house.
> 
> Yes, that's right. I was so clueless about her feelings for me that she got me drunk to get me into her bed. So either she's the worst flirter in the world, or my interpersonal skilz need some SERIOUS honing. And I think I know which one is the correct answer.
> 
> Well, that and I'm shy and a scaredy-cat. At least in real life. I'm an 800-lb gorilla on the series of tubes.




Oh, you've seen my calling card.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 26, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> If there is anyone who is more clueless than me about this, I don't know who it is. I generally require a 2x4 to the head. To wit: the last woman I dated had to ply me with liquor to get me to stay over at her house.
> 
> Yes, that's right. I was so clueless about her feelings for me that she got me drunk to get me into her bed. So either she's the worst flirter in the world, or my interpersonal skilz need some SERIOUS honing. And I think I know which one is the correct answer.
> 
> Well, that and I'm shy and a scaredy-cat. At least in real life. I'm an 800-lb gorilla on the series of tubes.



Yeah, liquor was pretty much what warmed me up to my last bf. And this was after a year of conversation. I'm that tightly wound.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 26, 2007)

Given how many of us are saying we're generally clueless (add me in there too), it follows that being willing to say "hey dumbass, I'm hot for you!" would probaby get an individual on a lot of these lists.


----------



## Seth Warren (Apr 26, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Given how many of us are saying we're generally clueless (add me in there too), it follows that being willing to say "hey dumbass, I'm hot for you!" would probaby get an individual on a lot of these lists.


 
I, for one, appreciate directness. 

Sadly, I'm not always good at providing it.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 26, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> I, for one, appreciate directness.
> 
> Sadly, I'm not always good at providing it.



ditto. appreciate it, not good at sharing it.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 26, 2007)

You know, I was trying to figure out what was wrong with being direct.

Then I remembered.







*HOUSE DON'T GET CHICKS!*

Not many, at least.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 26, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You know, I was trying to figure out what was wrong with being direct.
> 
> Then I remembered.
> 
> ...



I resemble that remark!

Peace, 
2P.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 26, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You know, I was trying to figure out what was wrong with being direct.
> 
> Then I remembered.
> 
> ...



He certainly could have me.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 27, 2007)

Let's see, first one the subject of this thread...

-She's smart, witty, sharp tongued, and one of the first people on this board I liked.

-She's also smart and witty, though not nearly as sarcastic.

-Oh, both of those are hot, from what I've seen.

-I was sad to see a recent troublesome thread from her. Kudos for coming out like that.

Off topic, a little: I'd be happy as hell if even one of these was aimed at me, but I'll never know because I just suck at guessing those kinds of things. I kinda... have trouble believing there's any reason someone would write one about me. Still, saw at least 3 that were vague enough they could point my way.

And for the newer topic: I'm horrible when it comes to knowing if someone's interested in me. On the other hand, I speculate over the slightest thing if I want it to be true. But the last time I was really flirting with a girl, a friend had to tell me I was doing so... hehe.

If I'm interested in a girl, it's fairly obvious, so long as you know what to look for. I do things a bit differently from normal, but generally, I fit the "picking on people you like most more than others" mold.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 30, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You know, I was trying to figure out what was wrong with being direct.
> 
> Then I remembered.
> 
> ...



I think he's kinda hot myself in a smart ass kinda way. I could see having some seriously good angry sex with him.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 30, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I think he's kinda hot myself in a smart ass kinda way. I could see having some seriously good angry sex with him.



I totally would as well, if I was a female.

But I don't think that there's too many people who would do romance with him for more than a month or so.


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 30, 2007)

he's intelligent and articulate. she's simply too cute for words, but intellectually and physically.


----------



## supersoup (May 5, 2007)

i love this thread.

:wubu:

I WILL NOT LET YOU DIE MY SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## rainyday (May 5, 2007)

Posters who are committed to keeping fun threads alive = sexy!


----------



## Mathias (May 5, 2007)

Everytime I seee those wonderful locks of flowing red hair and those stunning bluish eyes I go to pieces! :wubu: If only she knew...


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 5, 2007)

*You really gotta try reading these outload in a slow deep voice, with Air Supply, Chicago, and Pebo Bryson playing in the back ground.*

It's like dying of an overdose of Casey Casum long-distance dedications.


----------



## magnoliagrows (May 5, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> *You really gotta try reading these outload in a slow deep voice, with Air Supply, Chicago, and Pebo Bryson playing in the back ground.*
> 
> It's like dying of an overdose of Casey Casum long-distance dedications.



I love the way you wear your Big...Plaid...Pants.  

<Background Music playing...

You're the meaning in my life
You're the inspiration
You bring meaning to my life
You're the inspiration
Wanna have you hear me
Wanna have you hear me say it
No one needs you more than I need you.

<Music fades>


----------



## magnoliagrows (May 5, 2007)

More seriously though...

There was a guy who was posting while I was lurking. I read a post of his that made me fluttery and warm. His post was a major factor in bringing me to better understanding of FAness as real and good - not just something unique to BPP.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 5, 2007)

*fanning myself* 

Should we leave the room for a while??

 




magnoliagrows said:


> I love the way you wear your Big...Plaid...Pants.
> 
> <Background Music playing...
> 
> ...


----------



## Tina (May 5, 2007)

magnoliagrows said:


> More seriously though...
> 
> There was a guy who was posting while I was lurking. I read a post of his that made me fluttery and warm. His post was a major factor in bringing me to better understanding of FAness as real and good - not just something unique to BPP.



I'm glad you had that experience, Maggie. Not to under play BPP's love or the meaning of his desire for you, but when you see that it's not an abberation and that while not totally mainstream that there are a lot of men and women who find fat desirable, it's a sort of validation that can be an oasis in the desert for those of us who grew up fat and felt hideous, undesirable and marginalized because of our size.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

I think the sexiest thing about my fellow Dimensions Posters is.....

their kindness.

All of them.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

He's my everything: my best friend, but with that added fire; he's the one that I would do anything for; he makes me feel loved and secure; he is the soul-mate that I never thought I'd find. 

He and she are a loving couple, whose relationship is based on love and laughter intertwined. I think they're sexy because they are so happy that they reach out to others because they want others to find that same happiness and love.

He is one of the first friends I made on Dims; he goes out of his way to be kind to everyone. He is also one of the wittiest posters; pretty amazing because English is not his first language.

She is a heart with legs, y'all. She is one of the sweetest people on Dims. She and I love cats and clothes and other girly stuff. I'm proud to call her a friend.

She is just one big blueberry of a friend; ripe with help, friendship, and kindess, one of the traits I find sexy. She's also one of the fastest typists on Dims. Ms. Speedy Gonzales!


----------



## TCUBOB (May 6, 2007)

This young and sexy Dimmer is pretty as a picture, cute as a button, and in case you haven't guessed it by now, oh so easy on the eyes. You'd imagine her living on the banks of the Wabash, where she can listen to the river burbling over outcroppings of Salem Limestone, with a garden full of peonies, front yard full of tulip trees and cardinals. On any given day, you might find her out in the yard, sipping on a tall cool glass of lemonade, capturing the beauty of her surroundings on an easel or similar tableau, while simultaneous enhancing said natural beauty with her long flowing chestnut hair.

:blush:

Shall I continue, or is that good enough?


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2007)

I've been here only just a few months and they've all made me feel like I've been here from the start.


----------



## imfree (May 6, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I think the sexiest thing about my fellow Dimensions Posters is.....
> 
> their kindness.
> 
> All of them.



That's sweet, Violet, you and many others in these forums, are sexy and attractive because of your/their kindness!


----------



## supersoup (May 6, 2007)

*ahem*

I WANT TO KNOW WHO THESE ARE ABOUT!!!

as you all were.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 6, 2007)

supersoup said:


> *ahem*
> 
> I WANT TO KNOW WHO THESE ARE ABOUT!!!
> 
> as you all were.



Tsk, tsk...No telling.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 6, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Off topic, a little: I'd be happy as hell if even one of these was aimed at me, but I'll never know because I just suck at guessing those kinds of things. I kinda... have trouble believing there's any reason someone would write one about me.




 I feel the same way. LOL thought I must admit, I check this thread to see if there are any that I think could be about me 

And I'd add a few comments, but mine would be easy to guess who they were about


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 6, 2007)

supersoup said:


> *ahem*
> 
> I WANT TO KNOW WHO THESE ARE ABOUT!!!
> 
> as you all were.



I feel the same way. 

::le sigh::


----------



## Esme (May 6, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> ::le sigh::



Me too! I read to try and figure out who people are talking about.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 6, 2007)

supersoup said:


> *ahem*
> 
> I WANT TO KNOW WHO THESE ARE ABOUT!!!
> 
> as you all were.



Which ones in specific?:batting: :kiss2:


----------



## tinkerbell (May 6, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Which ones in specific?:batting: :kiss2:



all of them


----------



## TCUBOB (May 6, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> all of them



Take heart: They're all about you. At least all of mine.....


----------



## tinkerbell (May 6, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Take heart: They're all about you. At least all of mine.....




lol aww thank you  :batting:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2007)

That's where an anonymous thread would come in handy. You could mention names all day long, but no one would know who the poster is.


----------



## pickleman357 (May 6, 2007)

I like the women on this site that are very happy that they are fat and are willing to show us, without hoping that we'll sign up on some website.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 6, 2007)

The worst part is when you THINK those traits could be applied to you (let's face it, you also WISH they were!), but know almost 100% that they were not, for many reasons... 

But, in the spirit of things... I love her hair!  Just beyond the shoulders, a little wave at the bottom. I'm telling you, long hair can be irresistable! Well, in combination with that smile!


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 6, 2007)

supersoup said:


> *ahem*
> 
> I WANT TO KNOW WHO THESE ARE ABOUT!!!
> 
> as you all were.





tinkerbell said:


> I feel the same way. LOL thought I must admit, I check this thread to see if there are any that I think could be about me
> 
> And I'd add a few comments, but mine would be easy to guess who they were about





ashmamma84 said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> ::le sigh::





Esme said:


> Me too! I read to try and figure out who people are talking about.



<wringing hands furiously>

rainyday and I, in our secret laboratory, are in the process of crafting a secret decoder ring (with USB interface) that will reveal the intended target of each Dimmer admiration!!!! Once completed, with it, we plan to ruuuulllleee the woooorrrrllllldddd, Mwahhhahahahah, of Dimensions......


....and will make it available for a small fee.

comes with a free package of Oreo Cookies, Double Stuff.


----------



## Canadian (May 6, 2007)

He's got the most beautiful eyes.

Huh?


----------



## rainyday (May 6, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> <wringing hands furiously>
> 
> rainyday and I, in our secret laboratory, are in the process of crafting a secret decoder ring (with USB interface) that will reveal the intended target of each Dimmer admiration!!!! Once completed, with it, we plan to ruuuulllleee the woooorrrrllllldddd, Mwahhhahahahah, of Dimensions......




Hahaha. How did I get dragged into this? (Shhh. Playing dumb to keep my cover so work can continue.) If I _were_ part of this plan, hypothetically speaking of course, I'd include an override feature so on days we're bored we can insert crazy things into people's swoon testimonies just for laughs, and then observe the recipient as he or she decodes the message.


----------



## supersoup (May 6, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Which ones in specific?:batting: :kiss2:



all of them dear, all of them. i have my nosy nightie on tonight.

:batting:


----------



## TCUBOB (May 6, 2007)

supersoup said:


> all of them dear, all of them. i have my nosy nightie on tonight.
> 
> :batting:



Well, pick any of mine and I'll PM you hints. Or you can wait for the decoder ring.


----------



## supersoup (May 6, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Well, pick any of mine and I'll PM you hints. Or you can wait for the decoder ring.



hop on the pm train buddy. 

kthx.

 :kiss2:


----------



## ripley (May 6, 2007)

He's just hot to me. Can't explain it, don't really want to. He might get a hope that this is about him, but he'd never assume it was, and that is even hotter. He's sweet. Too young for me, but I can still crush on him from a distance.


She's never said an unkind word that I've seen. She's an older lady here, and she gave me my first ever rep...I haven't forgotten how that made me feel noticed and accepted. I have a fondness for her that she doesn't know about or expect. 


98% of his jokes are groaners. But that other 2%? Hilarious and genius.


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 7, 2007)

ripley said:


> .....98% of his jokes are groaners. But that other 2%? Hilarious and genius.



Hahahaha. This narrows it down to about 647 Dimmers, I think.........including myself.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 7, 2007)

I can't say enough about this guy....... he's the nicest, most polite guy. He knows how to flatter a woman and make her feel like a million bucks.... :batting: He's a big sweetie and a Regular guy.... :wubu: A real gentleman....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 7, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I can't say enough about this guy....... he's the nicest, most polite guy. He knows how to flatter a woman and make her feel like a million bucks.... :batting: He's a big sweetie and a Regular guy.... :wubu: A real gentleman....




OoOOOoOOoOOooOOoOOo I KNOW who you are talking about!!!!!





!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 7, 2007)

"Rainy! She's got the decoder ring!!"


----------



## Mishty (May 7, 2007)

He's a real smart ass, and it doesn't bother me at all, I think it's adorable!..
&
I always wonder if he says: _aboot_.


----------



## supersoup (May 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOOOoOOoOOooOOoOOo I KNOW who you are talking about!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bigplaidpants said:


> "Rainy! She's got the decoder ring!!"



i get it next dammit!!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 7, 2007)

Each are a different person.

The Laugh

The Smile

The Kindness

The True Beauty inside and out

The Mind

The Talent 

The creativity


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 8, 2007)

Oh snap! You guys broke the code!!!! LOLOLOL






Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOOOoOOoOOooOOoOOo I KNOW who you are talking about!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 8, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Oh snap! You guys broke the code!!!! LOLOLOL




I dubbed him the big sweetie so I had the upper hand on this one


----------



## FreeThinker (May 8, 2007)

*Joins everyone else who ever read this thread and sang "I'm so vain..."*


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 8, 2007)

These two ladies, though they are by no means the same, anchor this place for me. They're the great levellers. They both bear a depth that earns them the privilege of being equally sassy and a sage. I might entrust to them a private fear or share with them one of my deepest sorrows in the love of faithful friendship. I have a sense, they've been there. There is a man, I can think of, of which I feel the same.

Of course, like most here, they all live behind the veil of virtuosity. This *is* the internet. Which means, I only know them through the screen, i.e. the text and the icons which provide to me both a window into who they are, yet literally "screen" me from "their" reality.

It's a mystical place, this virtual space. Dimensions is seductive by medium alone. *That* is what gives it the whole air of......"sexay." 

The reality of who we are both presents itself and escapes itself in this place. These are "the boards." We are each a mystery, which retreats the more we try to grasp it. "Who _*is *_that?," we wonder. "What's the name behind the name!?"

That's why we return and await....a post, another picture, some rep!, or a PM that might make your day.

Welcome to Dim....where everyone's sexy. At least by medium, in some way, we are all "virtually" the same.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 8, 2007)

Well, you made a GREAT observation, he deserves it....




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I dubbed him the big sweetie so I had the upper hand on this one


----------



## out.of.habit (May 8, 2007)

He's sweet, supportive, candid, ridiculously handsome, and probably doesn't know it. He has a grin to die for.


----------



## Mathias (May 8, 2007)

Hmm... Who could you be talking about?


----------



## FreeThinker (May 8, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> He has a grin to die for.





MattS19 said:


> Hmm... Who could you be talking about?




That guy-->


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 8, 2007)

The Redhead: Tall, stunning, stylish, caring, a sense of humor that rocks my world, and a generous spirit. 

The Blonde (aka The Baby): Tall, stunning, wise beyond her years, affectionate, and cute as a button! 

Love you guys!


----------



## alienlanes (May 8, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> That guy-->



Dude, that's not a guy, that's a girl!

She's hot, too. Whenever she's all like ":batting:" I'm all like ":smitten:".


----------



## elle camino (May 8, 2007)

all of the seriously sexy people on this board, imho, are girls.
and the ones i'm talking about already know i think they're the shit, so.
+1


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 8, 2007)

He's brilliant, uber-geeky, and really, really cute. He's an amazing kisser (yep, I said it!), and the fact that he sent me such beautiful flowers just makes me all melty inside. :wubu: And most importantly: he hasn't let me scare him off yet.


----------



## Chimpi (May 8, 2007)

I first read this thread when it was first posted. I read just a few posts, and let it fall behind, if only to hope that I can live without knowing that none of these are / could be about me. 

In other news, I've discovered that so many of these are great, and it's a good fresh look into what makes people attracted to others, or what people admire about others. Good insight, know whu I mean?


She is the most mysterious person I have ever come across, yet so easy to talk to about anything.
His ability to do that which I cannot. It's really inspiring, and at the same time, grinding and annoying.
Her crowning admiration for one specific greatness has opened up my mind to the vast world of other greatnesses.
Her unyielding individuality and appreciation for life as a swell thing. She is not ashamed to be who she is.
Her ability to make anything look awkward. I remember once offering to help dress her better. She will know who she is.
His unmistakable intelligence and ability to make someone understand. Truly a gentleman, and a good-looker as well.
She's got more than one trait that is far from unpopular on these boards, and definately has a way to make someone feel normal.
He has managed to grasp someone so beautiful, and has no idea how people _truly_ feel about him. ... If only he knew ...
She almost makes me want to take up socially drinking just to know that I would fit in and have a fantastic time. _Almost..._
She ... well shit, she had the decency to teach me that, as a fat chick, it is not dangerous for me to eat raw cookie dough. 
She has a vast amount of emotions, all of which can be very appealing, heart-warming, and/or overloading with feminism.
His kindness is unattainable. His originality is unattainable. His relentless ability to make people *swoon* is gigglesome.
You cannot go wrong with her. You could take her home to mother-and-father, and know that you have something special to hold on to.

I could go on, but I've gone far too long all ready.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


> all of the seriously sexy people on this board, imho, are girls.



no sexy guyz? =( no fair!


----------



## elle camino (May 8, 2007)

_tell_ me about it.


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 8, 2007)

Her profession is dissatisfaction. No one is ever good enough. She is the one the silly boys sing about: "so high above me; she's so lovely." And yet, it's true about her, and she knows it. The power she weilds is absolute: it is her unattainability. She knows you must know you're precious. Like truth itself, you can never be possessed. The price you pay is loneliness. For, you *are* the True, The Good, and The Beautiful. And, like these things, you can only ever give yourself......but, never be truely had.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 9, 2007)

CHIMPI!     

bastard! 

(just HOW MANY girls do you give clothing advice to?)


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 9, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> I feel the same way. LOL thought I must admit, I check this thread to see if there are any that I think could be about me



HAH! I do the same thing, then when I find one that I think _might_ apply I talk myself out of it wondering how I could be so conceited. :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 9, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Her profession is dissatisfaction. No one is ever good enough. She is the one the silly boys sing about: "so high above me; she's so lovely." And yet, it's true about her, and she knows it. The power she wields is absolute: it is her unattainability. She knows you must know you're precious. Like truth itself, you can never be possessed. The price you pay is loneliness. For, you *are* the True, The Good, and The Beautiful. And, like these things, you can only ever give yourself......but, never be truely had.




Awwwww man.....this brought tears to my eyes- what a lovely thing to say about that lucky person


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 9, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Her profession is dissatisfaction. No one is ever good enough. She is the one the silly boys sing about: "so high above me; she's so lovely." And yet, it's true about her, and she knows it. The power she weilds is absolute: it is her unattainability. She knows you must know you're precious. Like truth itself, you can never be possessed. The price you pay is loneliness. For, you *are* the True, The Good, and The Beautiful. And, like these things, you can only ever give yourself......but, never be truely had.




Me to a t.
No ifs and or buts about it. 

Yeah, I said it.
:bow:


----------



## cactopus (May 9, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> He's brilliant, uber-geeky, and really, really cute. He's an amazing kisser (yep, I said it!), and the fact that he sent me such beautiful flowers just makes me all melty inside. :wubu: And most importantly: he hasn't let me scare him off yet.



:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :eat2:


----------



## Chimpi (May 10, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> CHIMPI!
> 
> bastard!
> 
> (just HOW MANY girls do you give clothing advice to?)



:blush: :blush: 
Only you, my awkward, un-friendly clothed ladyfriend.
:blush: :blush:


----------



## supersoup (May 10, 2007)

egads. he's amazing. and not even in a romantic sense (though i'm SURE he is), he's just one of those really rare, really awesome people. like the kind of guy you want in your circle of close friends at least.

oh, and i'd hit it. just saying. ya know, if the opportunity ever arose.


----------



## Lovelyone (May 10, 2007)

Her posts make me laugh, and se seems so down to Earth that I doubt that she would even think this is about her. 

He is a sweetheart, and although I havnt had the pleasure to chat with him, I can tell that he would be the kind of person I would want as a friend. 

She is beautiful and talented, soft and kind, She never lets a chance pass to let someone know that they deserve a bit of praise, or a compliment. I hope to know her better in the future.

He is such a nut that I can't help but read his posts and laugh.


----------



## Canadian (May 15, 2007)

You brought some real emotion to my life, even if it was only for a little while.

And now you're in the things that I do,
still, I miss talking to you.


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 15, 2007)

Your easy-going nature is both your gift and mystery. It puts one at ease as it taunts. Who is she really? What does she think? You are the best at - and make easy - a game we all end up playing. Thank you.

You experience love like a wet bar of soap. 
The tighter you squeeze, the further it goes. 
And, you ask what we all ask.
Do you ever win at this game? 
The soap only knows.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 15, 2007)

he's crazy smart, yo


and cute as hell

and sweet


and he has a great body

and the most amazing smile and gorgeous eyes


:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2007)

I was so happy when he e-mailed me back 

I hope he finds me as interesting as I find him  :bow:


----------



## Paw Paw (May 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I was so happy when he e-mailed me back
> 
> I hope he finds me as interesting as I find him  :bow:



You go Girl!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 15, 2007)

Beautiful eyes, wisdom beyond years, perfectly evil and sick sense of humor, unapologetically lovin' the fat girls, great voice, and very sweet.


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 16, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I was so happy when he e-mailed me back
> 
> I hope he finds me as interesting as I find him  :bow:


Keep me posted!


----------



## xdeementedxdeemonx (May 16, 2007)

hmmmm lets see here..
he has GORGEOUS EYES...
too bad he doesn't post so much...he needs to top those 5 posts off!!!
he has AMAZINGLY beautiful long hair (which i am a sucker for)
his user name makes no sense (to me)he could just use the first to letter of it though to describe himself (qt)
lol
im `blushing, shame on me.
i'm starting to want to jump on him and rape him!!!:eat2: 
mm mmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!
ok i'm gonna go and stop being bad.
-Dee


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Keep me posted!




Lol- I probably just scared the hell out of him!


----------



## RedVelvet (May 16, 2007)

He's..well...he's brilliant and insightful and hugely emotionally generous. 


She's WICKED. Funny, kind, will listen to me rant for hours. Unfailingly loyal, fierce, devoted. Insightful, thoughtful, gives great gifts!

She's sooooo very kind. A suprizingly soft voice. HUGE heart. Has no idea how pretty she is.

He's handsome, writes great letters, is sweet and open, Looks like the ex husband of a punk rock goddess, and relatively close to me .... and taken, dammit.


This one.....well...this one knows how cute he is, and I dont care. Fucking gorgeous. Want to get naked with him. Never will. We never speak. Ever.


New Woman. Tiny, dark haired, uberpretty. I have a crush. I have flirted. I was serious. Wonder if she knows. 



This one.....a bad boy. A fucking gorgeous bad boy. One of my first friends here. Makes me laugh constantly. Would make a great Satan. I adore thee!


Delightfully sweet. She's emotionally generous. Has a colorful face! Makes me feel all special and pretty and stuff. She is kind and insightful and opinionated but never as mean as I can be. I like her more every day.


----------



## gypsy (May 16, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> LOL I'm the same way. You'd have to knock me over the head with something for me to know someone liked me.






Regular Bill said:


> And I thought I was the only person in the world with this problem.
> 
> Bill



LOL, this needs to be a whole new thread. Or a club. A clique-y club of the Oblivious. 

Needless to say, I could be president.


----------



## RedVelvet (May 16, 2007)

gypsy said:


> LOL, this needs to be a whole new thread. Or a club. A clique-y club of the Oblivious.
> 
> Needless to say, I could be president.




Yeah, well...I talk about You above. So there.


----------



## gypsy (May 16, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Yeah, well...I talk about You above. So there.



So then you have first person experience to know exactly my Oblivious Rating.


----------



## Mathias (May 16, 2007)

She made me feel so welcome when I first showed up here. It's because of her that I decided not to lurk around anymore.:blush:


----------



## BBW Betty (May 16, 2007)

Wow. I discovered this thread a little late. And while I hope some of these wonderful things were said about me, I'd like to contribute a few.

He has posted a number of fun things, especially the getting-to-know you kind of threads: I guess you could call them surveys. Great ice-breakers!

Although I haven't met her, I find her posts thought-provoking and full of common sense. And she gardens!! Perfection itself!!

I have had some of my most intense, yet still respectful disagreements with this woman. We can be polar opposites on a number of issues, yet be friends.

He was the first one to send me a Valentine's card when Jes first arranged the card exchange. He and his wife have recently moved to the U.S. and has sent photos of their beautiful new home.

He's a dad, first and foremost, and is secure enough in himself to be the stay-at-home parent.

She's just such a sweetie, whenever I encounter her posts I have to smile.

....Oh, there are about a milion more, so I'll have to try to post more later.


----------



## Michelle (May 30, 2007)

<bump>

Haven't posted in it but it's great fun reading it and one person actually posted about me (I know this because they told me)


----------



## Koldun (May 30, 2007)

A couple of ladies here have been really, really sweet to me. Better than most of the other boards I've been on. Makes me happy.


----------



## Tina (May 30, 2007)

BBW Betty said:


> I have had some of my most intense, yet still respectful disagreements with this woman. We can be polar opposites on a number of issues, yet be friends.



I think this might be me, though I might be wrong :blush: (I usually never see myself in these things unless someone names me). I feel the exact same way about you, Betty. Our conversations have been remarkable in many ways, and I always 'walk' away feeling great respect for you as well as affection.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 7, 2007)

this thread makes me giggle like mad.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 7, 2007)

The fact that he still makes me blush when he tells me I'm beautiful, and his uncanny ability to make me want to be a better person.


----------



## butch (Aug 7, 2007)

There are a few dark haired beauties on this board that send my heart into spasms. I think they know who they are. 

And there are some very lucky women out there with the menfolk that I just adore. I think they know who they are, too.

This is the best thread, soup, you're right. I just spent far too long re-reading it all.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 7, 2007)

This is the last time I am going to say anything about him. I never let anyone call me on the phone that I meet online. But there was something about him that made it feel right. I was hoping that he had an ugly girly voice. Dang it! The guy had the sexiest voice that I have ever heard. :blush::wubu:


----------



## This1Yankee (Aug 7, 2007)

butch said:


> There are a few dark haired beauties on this board that send my heart into spasms. I think they know who they are.
> 
> And there are some very lucky women out there with the menfolk that I just adore. I think they know who they are, too.
> 
> This is the best thread, soup, you're right. I just spent far too long re-reading it all.


 

I'm spilling the beans on ya Butchie...

She has a crush on....my boots. She told me so, in new york.


----------



## Canadian (Aug 7, 2007)

How sexy he looks in the mirror.


----------



## butch (Aug 8, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I'm spilling the beans on ya Butchie...
> 
> She has a crush on....my boots. She told me so, in new york.



Those boots indeed were stunning, Yankee! They're almost delicious enough to turn me into the Baltimore Foot Stomper.

My secret is out.


----------



## puppy (Oct 20, 2007)

You are really cute, and really smart.. and whenever you post I get butterflies in my stomach cause you always have something intelligent to say... and it usually makes me smile. :]


----------

